# CI Carioca 656



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

I am trying to help a friend who has just phoned me.
He is looking to buy his first MH and has taken a shine to a CI Carioca 656 2004 model.There is one for sale at Wellbridge motorhomes 
for £18995. with very low milage.
Are there any known problems and is that a reasonable price for that year.

Positive and negative reply`s appreciated.


Les


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Some friends hired one who had 2 children and the problem they had was storage when the bottom bunk was being used, it was a 2 week holiday and they had not been in a van before so could have taken excess items. They also found toilet tank small for 4 of them but they did use it alot as they have a child that drinks gallons a day. 

Other friends of ours had 1 child and love it but they keep the bottom bunk up the whole time so lots of storage for his fishing gear. He loves driving it as did first couple both on a Fiat I believe. 

You need to think of the interests that the children have and how much storage they need. That is why we went for the Fixed bed, huge overhead and garage version because one child has grown and gone and the other now has the overhead as a bed and her own space, while we still have the fixed bed and huge garage. 

It really is a matter of choice, we also like the freezer in ours so we can take enough food to look after the fussy eaters!!

Mandy


----------



## blongs (Jan 12, 2009)

I have one and have found it excellent for the last 2 1/2 years so far. No plans to change.

Ours is a 2006 model bought as 2nd owner with 7,500 miles and we are now at 15,500.

We have 1 kid at the moment and she is 6 and sleeps on the top bunk. In the future a new addition will be sleeping on the bottom bunk.

I had to put a warranty claim in for damp on the leading edge of the overcab, this was sorted out by the supplying dealer no problems.

Damp is the main enemy of the CI's of this era, the new ones have a lot better contruction and lot longer warranties.

Everything else has functioning perfectly, no problems and nothing needed. I have the base vehicle serviced and no problems reported at MOT time.

The toilet tank is a standard Thetford model so the capacity will be the same as all the others.

The price looks about right as a starting point for a little negotiation. There is another 2004 model on ebay in Mansfield for £18000 with 25K miles. Private sale of a 2006 model in Devon is £19,500 and that has 27K miles.

Is it a family purchase? We bought ours as we had 1 kid and plan for another so wanted bunk beds for the kids to be in bed and to maximise the amount of space we have to use after 7:30pm.

If its not a family purchase they should look elsewhere as the dinette does not lend itself to evening lounging.

Mine has the 2.3jtd Fiat engine, I have seen others with the 2.0jtd engine which will be underpowered for a van this size so avoid that if it is present or a bigger discount will be needed.

Ok so after writing this i have looked up the van

Wellbridge 656

It does have the 2.0l engine, this pokes out 85bhp or something so it is quite far down on the 110bhp of mine.

It might be ok on the test drive empty but when loaded up I think it will be too slow. More economic on fuel though.

Its got a Fiamma windout awning like ours which is always nice and pricey when new, I see its got a top box for more storage as well. I hate getting up the roof of ours once a year to clean it so I don't know how much benefit they place on that being there. I wouldn't use one and wouldnt like the extra weight so high up.

Ben


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Mandy,Ben,
Thanks so much for your very constructive comments.The only reason for liking that model,was to take the grandchildren with them for w/e`s .Otherwise they will be on their own.

Les


----------



## blongs (Jan 12, 2009)

I would probably steer them to a different layout, the grandkids might not go away that many times with them and the layout wouldn't suit 2 people without kids/grandkids in tow.

Ben


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

If it is only for grandchildren then it seems alot of dead space when they are not there. You would gain on storage both in and out of van but as others said you would loose on lounging space. 

I would be more tempted to go with lounge back and a diner where drivers seat swivels to table or an over head bed. They need to bear in mind they will need travelling seats with seat belts for grand children. 

With rear lounge they could have twin beds for themselves and make up lounge table for children or the over head for them that way you don't waste space so much when they are not with them. 

Mandy


----------

